# Microsoft Surface gut ? Ja Nein ?



## Tobcinio (22. April 2013)

Hey , ich suche so ein Tablet für 500 Euro , meine Frage nun , lohnt es sich es zu holen ? Weiß jemand wie das mit 3 G ist ( Würde mich über Hilfe freuen 
 Mfg Tobias


----------



## TempestX1 (22. April 2013)

Was willst du damit (machen)?


----------



## Tobcinio (22. April 2013)

Surfen hauptsächlich , alles halt Multimedia usw. .... und paar Games spielen


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

RT oder PRO?


----------



## wishi (22. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> RT oder PRO?


 
Wenn Er für 500eur sucht, dann wohl das RT!


----------



## Low (22. April 2013)

RT --> Nein 
Geh einfach in den nächsten Laden und teste ein paar Geräte, ich würde Android RT vorziehen.


----------



## wishi (22. April 2013)

Low schrieb:


> RT --> Nein
> Geh einfach in den nächsten Laden und teste ein paar Geräte, ich würde Android RT vorziehen.


 

Sehe ich auch so, auf Win 8 RT sind nicht all zu sehr viele "Apps" vorhanden. Android bietet einfach mehr. Wobei ich mir sehr gut vorstellen kann das man im Heimnetzwerk welches mit Win 8 abgedeckt ist, weit weniger Probleme hat.


----------



## Tobcinio (22. April 2013)

Wie teuer wäre denn das Pro ? und Was birgt es für Vorteile ?


----------



## nik25 (22. April 2013)

Das Surface Pro wird preislich wahrscheinlich bei 879 € mit 64 GB internem Speicher starten, wenn es dann (mal endlich) in Deutschland verfügbar ist.

Die Vorteile des Surface Pro gegenüber dem Surface RT sind:

·        Intel Core i5
 ·        4 GB RAM
 ·        10-Punkt-Mehrfingereingabe
 ·        USB 3.0
 ·        Mini-Displayport
 ·        Full-HD-Display
 ·        Windows 8 Pro
 ·        Stifteingabe und Stift (beim Kauf enthalten)


----------



## Tobcinio (22. April 2013)

10 Punkt mehr Fingereingabe ist die Tastatur oder ?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> 10 Punkt mehr Fingereingabe ist die Tastatur oder ?


 Touchscreen


----------



## Tobcinio (22. April 2013)

Ok  gib's ja leider noch nicht in Deutschland


----------



## Tobcinio (22. April 2013)

gibt's was vergleichbares ?


----------



## nik25 (22. April 2013)

Etwas Vergleichbares bis 900 € gibt es derzeit kaum bis gar nicht. Lediglich das Acer Iconia W700 oder das Acer Iconia W700P könnten noch in Frage kommen. Es gibt zwar einige andere Windows 8 Tablets mit Windows 8 Pro, jedoch haben diese in der Regel einen Intel Atom Prozessor, der von der Leistung her schnell an seine Grenzen stößt.


----------



## TempestX1 (23. April 2013)

Wenn du 3G brauchst nehm lieber ein Android. Das Surface Pro ist zur Zeit nicht mit 3G geplant. So musst du dir sonst immer einen Hotspot mit dir rumtragen oder dein Smartphone als Hotspot benutzen wobei der Akku extrem schnell leergesaugt wird.

Wie die anderen schon schreiben : Lass die Finger vom Surface RT.


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2013)

Als Handy habe ich das Iphone 5


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Was ist dein Budget? Was möchtest du machen? Gibt es Präferenzen / Vorraussetzungen? 

Das Surface Pro ist für Office / Laptop Ersatz geeignet, jedoch nicht als klassisches Tablet. Das Surface RT versucht dieses Klassische Tablet zu sein, ist aber einfach nur Schlecht.


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2013)

Budget habe ich noch gar nicht richtig gesetzt , weil ich mir noch unsicher bin ob ich ein klassisches Tablet haben möchte ... das klingt zwar doof aber das Surface Pro find ich ganz gut  3G wäre nicht schlecht , könnte man eig mit Tablets dann auch Sms verschicken ? Und whats App benutzen ?


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Nein, WhatsApp und SMS gibt es mit dem Surface Pro nicht. Es ist ja auch kein Tablet, sondern eher ein Laptop mit Touchscreen und ohne Tastatur.
Da läuft das selbe OS wie auf deinem Desktop drauf, könntest damit sogar z.B Steam Installieren und versuchen zu Zocken (die GPU wird allerdings nicht für sehr viel reichen, geschweige denn der Akku).


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2013)

Wie ist das z.B bei anderen Tablets z.B Android


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Bei manchen ist das möglich, müssen halt ein 3G Modul + Sim Slot besitzen.


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2013)

kennst du welche ?


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Ja, z.B das Nexus 7 3G.


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2013)

Ich war mit Android nicht immer ganz so zufrieden hätte das S2 und es nervte mich irgendwie nach einer gewissen Zeit ...


----------



## Low (23. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, WhatsApp und SMS gibt es mit dem Surface Pro nicht. Es ist ja auch kein Tablet, sondern eher ein Laptop mit Touchscreen und ohne Tastatur.
> Da läuft das selbe OS wie auf deinem Desktop drauf, könntest damit sogar z.B Steam Installieren und versuchen zu Zocken (die GPU wird allerdings nicht für sehr viel reichen, geschweige denn der Akku).


 
Tf2 läuft flüssig und bf3 geht auch flüssig bei niedrigen Einstellungen, die Intel hd 4000 ist sehr nice


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2013)

Dafür hab ich ein Gaming Pc


----------



## Low (23. April 2013)

Wollte nur kurz sagen, dass das Pro sehr leistungsstark ist.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

Du nimmst also Gaming PC und Verlängerungskabel mit in den Zug, in den Park oder an den Strand?


----------



## Tobcinio (23. April 2013)

Unterwegs Gamen halte ich für unnötig  Meine Meinung ....


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. April 2013)

Wer in den Park oder an den Strand geht und da anfängt mit einem Tablett oder sonst was zu zocken hat eh eine Meise


----------



## Low (23. April 2013)

Da hast du vollkommen recht


----------

